# Car wash place in San Diego..



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good car wash place in San Diego that won't swirl up your car?

Thanks!


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

deznium said:


> Does anyone know of any good car wash place in San Diego that won't swirl up your car?
> 
> Thanks!


I've never heard of a car wash that won't swirl your paint. They don't exist.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

deznium said:


> Does anyone know of any good car wash place in San Diego that won't swirl up your car?
> 
> Thanks!


You can look for a good hand car wash place or do what my customers do...develop a good relationship with a mobile detailer...they can do weekly washes for a decent price..I do with many customers


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> You can look for a good hand car wash place or do what my customers do...develop a good relationship with a mobile detailer...they can do weekly washes for a decent price..I do with many customers


Thanks dboy11, how's it going?
I wash my car myself but there are times when I'm really busy.. therefore, looking for a good place where I can go once in a while whenever I get too busy...

You suggested a good idea, will research some mobile detailers in SD... if anyone here is interested, please PM me..

Thanks!


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Scripps Carwash/ Mobile detailers*



deznium said:


> Does anyone know of any good car wash place in San Diego that won't swirl up your car?
> 
> Thanks!


I agree, the best way is the mobile detailer. They will wash your car for around $40 to $50 . Well worth it if you don't have the time. I have used the carwash on Scripps Poway Parkway across from Vons for my company car. They do a good job. I think you can have them detail your car , and not run it through the carwash. Excellent Donut shop there while you wait for your car to be done :thumbup:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

deznium said:


> Thanks dboy11, how's it going?
> I wash my car myself but there are times when I'm really busy.. therefore, looking for a good place where I can go once in a while whenever I get too busy...
> 
> You suggested a good idea, will research some mobile detailers in SD... if anyone here is interested, please PM me..
> ...


Its going great...regular job is busy as heck...and the detail weekend biz is starting to gain steam...I might have to recruit my son for help this summer


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

deznium said:


> Thanks dboy11, how's it going?
> I wash my car myself but there are times when I'm really busy.. therefore, looking for a good place where I can go once in a while whenever I get too busy...
> 
> You suggested a good idea, will research some mobile detailers in SD... if anyone here is interested, please PM me..
> ...


I would offer to help out, but SD is out of my service area. C&E Mobile detailing is in your area though. They seem to have a good reputation.

Here, I found the website for you:
http://www.cemobiledetail.com/


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> Its going great...regular job is busy as heck...and the detail weekend biz is starting to gain steam...I might have to recruit my son for help this summer


Good to know :thumbup: and good luck teaching your son!


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

MarcA78 said:


> I would offer to help out, but SD is out of my service area. C&E Mobile detailing is in your area though. They seem to have a good reputation.
> 
> Here, I found the website for you:
> http://www.cemobiledetail.com/


Thanks dude..appreciate it, will contact them soon!


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

SD330i said:


> I agree, the best way is the mobile detailer. They will wash your car for around $40 to $50 . Well worth it if you don't have the time. I have used the carwash on Scripps Poway Parkway across from Vons for my company car. They do a good job. I think you can have them detail your car , and not run it through the carwash. Excellent Donut shop there while you wait for your car to be done :thumbup:


Thanks SD330i...I've gone there but honestly don't like that place.. IMO they don't do a good job but it's a hit/miss sometimes... I would recommend the car wash place on Scranton road. It's in the food court area where they have bank of america, staples, starbucks, jamb juice etc.. They're only open on weekdays and the same guys have been washing cars for 15 years now..IMO they're the best in La Jolla, Mira Mesa and Poway/Scripps area but I'm looking for more... :thumbup:


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Scripps Poway Hand Car Wash & Detailing !*



deznium said:


> Does anyone know of any good car wash place in San Diego that won't swirl up your car?
> 
> Thanks!


Just had our new 335i handwashed at Scripps Poway Hand Car Wash & Detailing. $ 25 for a Hand Wash plus tip. Worth going to. Ask for general manager Ariana. They will do a good job. On Scripps Poway Parkway across the street from the New Vons Shopping Center. Would Definitely reccomend. They also do full detailing. Good luck. Of course doing it yourself is the best, but in a pinch check them out. Very Reasonable. Again, Donut Touch donut shop in same complex. Great Donuts. We love the Apple Fritters.:thumbup:


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

SD330i said:


> Just had our new 335i handwashed at Scripps Poway Hand Car Wash & Detailing. $ 25 for a Hand Wash plus tip. Worth going to. Ask for general manager Ariana. They will do a good job. On Scripps Poway Parkway across the street from the New Vons Shopping Center. Would Definitely reccomend. They also do full detailing. Good luck. Of course doing it yourself is the best, but in a pinch check them out. Very Reasonable. Again, Donut Touch donut shop in same complex. Great Donuts. We love the Apple Fritters.:thumbup:


cool, thanks :thumbup:


----------

